

Looking for video player and video server solution - anothermike

A client wants to display short web videos on their website. This isn't my area of expertise so I'm looking for a video player, similar to YouTube, and a provider for serving videos. The client is open to either closed or open source solutions for the player. The client wants to serve video around the world. Any help in finding both software and services would be appreciated.
======
faulkner8
I'm with Wistia (<http://wistia.com>). We specialize in video for businesses.
Lemme know if I can help out. You can email me directly at ben -at- wistia
-dot- com if you have any questions.

------
braindead_in
<http://flowplayer.org/>

------
Rust
<http://jitrinc.com/>

